# Pregnancy, IBS-D, and Citrucel



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

I currently take one tablet of citrucel per day to help my IBS-D. Is it OK to continue to take this fiber supplement if and when I get pregnant?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't see any reason at all why not, but I would still run it by your doctor to be sure. They do quite often tell their patients to take fiber supplements if needed. My OB/GYN even sent me home with samples after I got pregnant the last time!Have you tried Caltrate? That also works well for D and there is no problems with it in pregnancy, either.


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for the info, Lauralee. I have tried the Caltrate in the past but it did not seem to help my IBS-D for some reason. However, I need to start taking a calcium supplement as my prenatal does not have much in it, and I don't eat a lot of milk products because of the IBS. Do you find that the Caltrate with or without magnesium works best for you?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I have to take the ones without magnesium. I use the Caltrate in the pink box and take one with each meal (3 a day). When I first tried the Caltrate, I used the ones in the purple box, with magnesium, and they made my D worse. So, I switched and it made all the difference.Also, when you are pregnant, the doctor often will have you take iron supplements. They can be constipating. They plugged me up pretty good with my last child. That was a new experience! C instead of D? Weird!You may also want to check the magnesium content in the prenatals. If magnesium makes your D worse, you may need to switch to a different prenatal.


----------

